# My seedlings are doing well for this years garden



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2017)

My tomato plants are growing nicely. I'm trying Burpees new 4th of July plants. They say they should ripen on the 4th.We will see. The other is a heirloom variety called Marion. I planted that one because it was my maiden name. We didn't have a thing to do with it though. It didn't do well last year but I am willing to try it for another year. My celery plant is hanging in there. Grew like crazy and then quit although it is very healthy. I'll try it in the garden. I have an avocado pit that I couldn't bring myself to throw out. Started it just for fun. It won't grow here but it will be fun to see what it does over the summer. The pepper plants are from a store bought pepper. I have no idea what variety they are. They all are a bit stretched right now but in a couple of weeks I can put them on my porch to weather them and that will slow them down. Last but not least is my Poinsettia from Christmas. The trouble with those plants is that they don't know when to give up the ghost. I never can bring myself to throw them out and they look silly growing next to my Easter flowers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2017)

They look great Ruth!  You've got the spring fever going on there, good for you!  I used to really enjoy planting a garden and watching everything grow, hands in the soil and all that.  Been years since I started a garden, don't want to have it looked after by anyone if we take off on vacations though.  Maybe in the future.  Good luck with your plants. :rose:


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 5, 2017)

Ruth --  There's a good chance the store bought pepper was a hybrid.  You could get some really interesting peppers.  One year I planted some of the sunflower seeds we bought for the birds.  I got the darndest looking sunflowers you ever saw.  Some had single blooms and some multiple blooms.  Some were short, and some were tall.  Here's a photo:



The birds still liked the seeds though.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2017)

Pretty sunflowers there Don!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 8, 2017)

My pineapple crop is looking good.  How are yours doing? 
(I don't know why my pictures always get rotated when I post them here....)
Mahalo


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2017)

They look great Hoot!  I turned the picture, don't know why yours are coming out sideways.  No pineapples in my yard.


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Apr 16, 2017)

*"I have an avocado pit that I couldn't bring myself to throw out. Started it just for fun. It won't grow here but it will be fun to see what it does over the summer."*

Bring it in before Winter...see how it fits in the side of a west window. I have two *hibiscus* plants that migrate in and out with the seasons. Actually, they're starting to look like trees...which is OK. I could always expand the roof.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 16, 2017)

http://www.ways2gogreenblog.com/2014/03/11/reusing-plastic-chicken-and-salad-containers-for-gardens/

[h=1]Reusing Plastic Chicken and Salad Containers for Gardens[/h]


----------

